# MSI u100



## nakiesha (Nov 1, 2006)

I just bought a MSI laptop, model u100 just to have somethinmg small and portable to take to the cafes on my lunch break & to use as a PDa, I cant get the wireless to work. It says it has a wireless card, and my wireless router is working because im onlune from a different lapton now. The MSI doesn't have a wireless switch like othre laptops. Ive gone into network settings and I've gone into "choose a network" but it doesn't show any connections. Does anyone know of a solution? I'd hate to return it, but the sole purpose of it was to be able to goe on-line.


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Have you checkd in the control panel under Wireless connections setup wizard?


----------



## nakiesha (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes, and it says its set up succesfully, but it doesnt work. when you "right click" the little double computer at the bottom of the screen, a window opens with LAn for the wired connection, and an icon for the wireless connection which is disabled. I right click that & there's no option to "connect". It says you can view wireless networks, then when I click that, it says there aren't any networks available. I know that when it it says that on other laptops, the wireless button usuasally needs to be switched on, but this laptop doesn't have a wireless button. I did notice its says mini wireless card. I don't know if that means it has wireless capabilities, but that wireless isn't installed yet. But there aren't any expansion slots, so there's no way to insert a pci card.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Nakiesha,
I think you have to turn on the wireless card (seeing it is diabled):



> Press and hold the Fn button, and then press the F11 button
> repeatedly to enable or disable the Wireless LAN or Bluetooth function
> recurrently


Here is a link to the Owners Manual:
http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=downloadfile&dno=6845&type=manual

Let us know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## cturbos (Feb 11, 2009)

hi all
i am new here and i have the u100 for 2 days,now the battery is not charging
has any one of you faced this befor.
any help would be great.
thanks


----------



## BirderBob (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi All - 
I'm also brand new to the U100; it was delivered this morning. I also cannot connect to my wireless router (which is fully functional for 4 other computers, one of them wireless.) I turned on the WiFi, saw my SSID, and tried to connect. I was able to enter the password but then the connection hangs on "Acquiring Network Address" for several minutes and them displays the "limited connectivity" message. This is a brand new system and I have not made 
changes to ANY settings. This machine is pretty much useless without wireless connections, and I am leaving for a trip tomorrow.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BirderBob (Mar 17, 2009)

Me Again - An Update
I installed a USB WiFi adapter (NetGear WG111) I had laying around, with new drivers. SAME PROBLEM!
There must be something in Windows which is preventing the machine from obtaining an IP address.
HELP!


----------



## Dispie (Apr 1, 2009)

BirderBob said:


> Me Again - An Update
> I installed a USB WiFi adapter (NetGear WG111) I had laying around, with new drivers. SAME PROBLEM!
> There must be something in Windows which is preventing the machine from obtaining an IP address.
> HELP!


as it is mentioned above just press Fn-F11 to activate Wi-Fi. I was surprised with this solution myself. It should be written in the quick start manual


----------



## PicrinPic (Apr 15, 2009)

How about typing "key" for router.
I had similar problem, and solved to type "key".


----------



## BirderBob (Mar 17, 2009)

Me agan, with more info:
Of course, I had the Wifi turned on all along (Fn-F11). Now I have found that I can connect to Wifi if there is NO SECURITY. If there is security (WEP or WPA), the connection hangs on "Acquiring Network Address" and never connects. I used my own wireless router and the only change I made was to disable wireless security. I deleted the 'remembered' SSID on the U100 between each try. Again, it works with no security but will not work with WPA or WEP. Any suggestions?


----------



## ikhfa (Jan 27, 2010)

This may come about a year late, but I had the problem myself. I sort of stumbled upon the answer.

Right click wireless icon in tray.
Open wireless connection.
Right click wireless connection icon.
Open properties from that (context) right-click menu.

The named wireless card has a Configure ... icon on its right, click this.
Under the Advance tab, there should be properties listed.
Look at your country code for 2.4GHz (G) or 5Ghz (N).
Depending on your home, office network, you need to change the value.
Depending on your country, encryption (WEP/WPA/etc), and the actual channel setting on your router/modem, the value would be different.
I changed (you could have 12 different values) it one by one and finally got it to work ... eventually.

I hope that helped.


----------



## swabs (Jul 12, 2010)

hello. i have had my MSI U100 series notebook for like a year now, but it has recently been giving me problems.
1. First the icons where i adjust the volume/light/or turn on internet/camera/etc. are acting up. They sometimes appear which sucks. it just showed the icon but in the far bottom right corner of the screen.
2. since it runs with xp, its simple but my desktop display turns gray instead of being blue. (you know the whole desktop where the start button is found in one corner and the time and other icons at the other.)
3. i also use itunes and when i open it up and play a song but i cant hear anything its alot of but i am stumped.:upset:

well if you can help me in the slightest way, i would really appreciate it.
Thanks, Swabs.:grin::grin:


----------



## clairencheck (Aug 18, 2010)

hi, i have MSi U100 noteboook..and i have problems on how to turn on or how to use its bluetooth..thanks!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this is nakiesha's thread would all other posters with issues please start threads of their own where someone will be happy to assist you, threads are for one purpose to help the original poster,more the one person posting questions causes complete confusion now please all of you start a thread for help specific to your own issue thank you for understanding


----------

